# Fish alone



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Who goes out fishing alone?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I do


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

yup


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

All the time. And?


----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Just wondering. Just finished my boat and going out tomorrow morning by myself


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

I fish alone yeah,
With nobody else
I fish alone yeah,
With nobody else, 
Yeah, you know when I fish alone,
I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hit the glades solo all the time. Less expectations when your by yourself. I also camp alone down there ( wife hates it).


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I fish freshwater about 35-40 days a year - about 98% of the time it’s just me. Saltwater about 10-12 days a year and it’s just the opposite, my wife goes almost every time. Which is great, she’s a cool chick and knows what she’s doing. She usually outfishes me and doesn’t squawk at all.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

AshCraft17 said:


> Just finished my boat and going out tomorrow morning by myself


Great! Tight lines to you..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When I have all my orders filled and no booking in sight I'll try to spend a day on the water exploring a bit... I make a point of not fishing places I know in an attempt to learn new things or visit places that I haven't been to in years to see what's what... It can be very slow - or really hot - I never know in advance. 

By the way, my son who was in the Coast Guard finally got me to start operating a little safer than I had for years... Nowadays when I'm solo I have a Mustang inflatable PFD and a ResQ link EPIRB lanyarded to me... I'm over 70 now so it just makes good sense... should have done it years and years ago...


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I go by myself quite often, it’s quite peaceful sometimes. As with any trip just let someone know where you are going to be fishing. All else is pretty much the same as being with a buddy.


----------



## mmthunt (Aug 11, 2018)

Fish alone most of the time. Also, like to explore the 'glades back country, but I file a float plan with the family, carry a Sat phone and wear a personal flotation device. One never knows!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I go a lot by myself. Haven’t been here long enough to have established several regular fishing buddies.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Yep, most times. I don't mind fishing with others, but since I flyfish most of the time, its safer. 
And sometimes I just want to be alone.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Often.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Prefer going alone.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep it's easier and I don't have a reliable fishing partner that lives close by.

I wear an auto inflate PFD with a strobe fitted and leave a note on the fridge of my planned trip.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I make short runs to the backwaters here sometimes when I get the urge to stake out and wade.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Fish alone half of the time. While it was difficult finding the right fishing buddy opportunistically, I just realized that I do need to be on my own here and there. Just need to be safe and let everyone know where I am, fishing buddies, friends and family.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I fish alone quite a bit it is pretty relaxing when I am by myself I wear a PFD and have my SpotX in tracking mode and my wife knows where im generally going.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

mrbacklash said:


> I fish alone quite a bit it is pretty relaxing when I am by myself I wear a PFD and have my SpotX in tracking mode and my wife knows where im generally going.


I always catch bigger fish by myself


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I do but prefer not to for a number of reasons.

1. Safer to have somebody along.
2. Better fishing. Taking turns poling and being on the front end is, IMO, more effective than being alone no matter how you approach it. Now of course this assumes you are with someone who is capable.
3. More fun especially on the commute. Several areas we fish are a 1 1/2 hour drive to the launch. That gets boring by yourself.
4. Cheaper when you share expenses.
5. Nice to not always have to be the one running your boat and all the prep and post fishing work. Nice to take turns using yours and buddies skiffs. And this is a really big plus if you have skiffs that have different advantages. Fishing big water with long runs take the bigger boat. Fishing really skinny then take the smaller skiff.

Now all that said there is nothing wrong with fishing soio but just be extra careful when alone.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Guvner said:


> Yep it's easier and I don't have a reliable fishing partner that lives close by.
> 
> I wear an auto inflate PFD with a strobe fitted and leave a note on the fridge of my planned trip.


Just out of curiosity does the person that would call the authorities have easy access to an image of your boat and know that they should provide that image to authorities if you don't return?


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

dranrab said:


> Just out of curiosity does the person that would call the authorities have easy access to an image of your boat and know that they should provide that image to authorities if you don't return?


Yes they do, I printed out an information document, she can hand the authorities, which has a list of usual launches, fishing areas etc.
It also has a photo of me in the Skiffand the Skiffs reg numbers etc.

Same documentation is in a shared Dropbox folder, they can share a link to the folder or download and pass it on directly.

I also try to file a float plan for each trip in that same shared folder, but must admit I occasionally forget that


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Even better than a float plan is a Delorme InReach. Just turn it on and send your trip to someone at home. Leaves a great cookie trail for the authorities to come look for you if something happens. That is of course that you didn't have the ability to hit the emergency button on your InReach or PLB (y'all have one right!).


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

On a bass site that I frequent (BBC), the same question was asked. 80% said they preferred to fish alone.


----------



## James A. Sterling (Sep 14, 2016)

I fish alone about 50% of the time. I can cover twice the territory. The only time I regret it is at the ramp and cleaning table .


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

When I fish alone it’s close by, as my skiff is on a lift out back.
I can fish easily for a few hours without much prep. When I run up north about 10-15 miles I prefer to fish with a friend, for company and safety in numbers.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I fish alone when I can't get my teenage son out of bed. I stir him a couple of times and if it doesn't work, I leave him. I usually catch something nice without him.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm about 85% alone. I prefer it most of the time.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I have no friends and my wife hates me so I fish alone.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> When I have all my orders filled and no booking in sight I'll try to spend a day on the water exploring a bit... I make a point of not fishing places I know in an attempt to learn new things or visit places that I haven't been to in years to see what's what... It can be very slow - or really hot - I never know in advance.
> 
> By the way, my son who was in the Coast Guard finally got me to start operating a little safer than I had for years... Nowadays when I'm solo I have a Mustang inflatable PFD and a ResQ link EPIRB lanyarded to me... I'm over 70 now so it just makes good sense... should have done it years and years ago...


Teenager like me!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes it's long run when towing by yourself - but that's my daily routine when I am booked. My normal day has me towing my skiff about 93 miles one way (I'm actually equidistant from both Flamingo and Chokoloskee so it doesn't matter which part of the Park I'm headed to..). The early, early morning run is easy since no one's on the road with you. The afternoon run isn't - not ever...

All I need is cruise control (don't tow without it....) and a halfway decent radio station... but I've been doing this for many years so for me it's no hassle (until that afternoon run...).


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I fish alone a lot now that my kids are on their own. We take a family vacation every year and it is all about the fishing together.
Been fishing with one of my college buddies for 40 yrs. We get it done, back country and offshore. I don't go offshore alone, but I will chase tarpon inshore on the beach alone.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I fish alone most of the time. Finding a fishing partner is hard. I have had several over the years but eventually something happens and the partnership ends. 

I enjoy fishing alone but miss the input of a fishing partner occasionally.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Most of the time unless one of my two daughters tag along. Just did 3 days solo fishing and camping on Hunting Island / Beaufort.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I fish alone, but it’s more fun with to fish with somebody! 
it’s always great to have someone to bullshit with and when you run far it’s probably safer at almost 70 years old?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I fish alone offshore but not in backwaters. Need someone for ballast in the front of the skiff. When I fish alone I only have to listen to one person whine.


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

yup


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

About 50% of the time.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I pretty much just fly fish so I fish alone a lot.


----------



## The abandoned brane (Oct 7, 2020)

Fish alone 99.9% of the time. It's not that I hate people, I just dont like them.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

What if you fall off and the trolling motor is still on? Is there some sort of kill switch? What is the current is really moving?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

loganlogan said:


> What if you fall off and the trolling motor is still on? Is there some sort of kill switch? What is the current is really moving?


If you are using a wireless remote steered trolling motor, the remotes are waterproof and most of them float so just turn the boat back to you. This assumes you are wearing the remote when you fall off the boat. My suggestion is to stay on the boat.
I fish solo pretty often since I'm a shift worker. I also live right on the water so it is easy for me to lower the boat and go fish for a couple hours and then come back and go do something else. Since it is so easy for me to go fishing, I'm able to pick the better conditions to go rather than having to grind it out because I made a long drive. When the water is cold I do wear an auto inflatable PFD.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I fish alone most of the time. It allows me to go wherever I want and approach the way I want without having to consider someone else. I do enjoy fishing with others and in most of those cases I act more like a guide than a fishing partner. I do have a very few partners that have the same passion where we both fish similarly and equally. I wear an inflatable and share the area I plan on fishing. I plan on acquiring an Epirb.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I go it alone 50% of the time. Only fish with one other guy steady. Will do “The Glades” some days alone. Long ride to flamingo (3 hours) but as LeMay says.... turn on the radio and eat the whole way home. 

Fish off shore alone too in palm beach. 

Always have.... not the brightest guy in the state of Florida


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I fish solo a lot. Flats fishing with a well worn partner is great, almost a dance if you both know what you're doing, but there are times the quiet solitude of fishing solo is just what the doctor ordered. I've put a considerable amount of thought and effort into working out my "system" for fishing solo. I fish from the platform, stripping bucket in front of the platform, line stripped into, rod standing up in it and easy to reach, push pole holster on my hip. Spot a fish, holster the pole, grab the rod and make a cast. If a hook up I drop the power pole (used to just be a stainless marsh anchor). It works well for me.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Looking back, it seems dumb of me. I used to wade, chest deep at times, all around mosquito lagoon by myself. Way before cell phones and into the evening darkness. I also used to wade central Florida lakes in the early morning or into the dark. Side note, I surfed (tried too) the east coast well into the night too.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I like fishing alone more because buddies that I would take are not experienced fisherman so most of the time I am putting too much pressure on myself to put them on fish that I do not enjoy my tim out there. When I am alone I could care less if I don't catch anyone as long as it was relaxing day.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

TieOneOnJax said:


> I fish alone yeah,
> With nobody else
> I fish alone yeah,
> With nobody else,
> ...


F-ing beat me to it!


----------



## The abandoned brane (Oct 7, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> What if you fall off and the trolling motor is still on? Is there some sort of kill switch? What is the current is really moving?


Right now, 99% of my fishing is done on trout streams. Trout fishing to me is not a pursuit that requires a crowd. Quite the opposite.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I was younger and before my wife went into menopause, I fished alone. Now after menopause set in lots of histeria about me going by myself. So when I'm alone in the future, maybe 85, I'm taking my boat to the keys and fish by myself for a month


----------



## The abandoned brane (Oct 7, 2020)

jonterr said:


> I always catch bigger fish by myself


Yes, we all do.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The abandoned brane said:


> Right now, 99% of my fishing is done on trout streams. Trout fishing to me is not a pursuit that requires a crowd. Quite the opposite.


Thats the only way to trout fish. I have hiked over a mile to get away from everybody. Trout fishing is my blood pressure medicine.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Went trout fishing up in the whites (NH) about a month ago. Forgot my wading boots-felts. Heck Went with my sneakers. About two miles in away from road, slipped and almost broke my leg- only a bad sprain. Lay in the steam about 20 minutes it hurt so much. Kept fishing albeit with a limp. But did give me pause.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Almost exclusively alone with the exception of my dog, who usually accompanies me when it's cooler. Can go and leave whenever and fish how I want. Prefer the quiet and the time with my boy.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I'm not in a fishing area right now, but do a lot of hiking alone in the local mountains....and usually off-trail, cross-country where no one ever goes. I'll be 78 this month and realize now how quickly things can go south.

A very good example is my hike just a few minutes ago. I live on the side of a large canyon in a semi-rural area, so at times when I don't want a big thing, just drive 1/4 mile to a parking spot at the end of the inhabited area, then it's 1/2 mile down a steep, badly eroded old 2 track to the creek. My little (44#) dog always goes with me and she has a heavy coat, so when we reach the creek she gets to go for a cool-off swim.

It's a quick, easy hike that gives a good workout for both of us.....BUT.....

Near the bottom less than an hour ago, I hooked my right toe under a root in a wash-out and managed to get it loose as I started to lose my balance. Stomped that right foot down and found my left toe was under another one. WHAM. On my face, downhill into a patch of rocks, instantly. I managed to roll my left shoulder under and tuck my head under, but I still hit very hard. Couple of spots of blood thru the glove, bruise on left wrist and 2 very sore spots on left arm and shoulder. I swore some, gimped back onto my feet, groaning, and limped away. I was lucky - could easily have broken something.

With that kind of thing in mind, I always carry a fanny pack now with space blanket, water, energy bars, fire starter kit, folding saw, folding knife, powerful LED flashlight with extra batteries, 50 ft of parachute cord, garbage bag, 1st aid kit and a battery pack for my phone. I hope never to need any of it, but it weighs only a few pounds (4# or 5# ??) and if stuck out in the mountains overnight it will be worth every ounce. This is also Bear and Cougar country, so I carry a 9mm out of the way in a shoulder holster, too, and also hope never to need it. In Grizzly country, I carry the 10mm, both with magnum hard cast loads.

When going farther out now, I email 2 friends with GPS co-ordinates of my projected starting point and plan of where I intend to go, usually with a Google Earth screen shot. If they haven't heard from me by dark, call the local county sheriff.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Wow! You must have been a Boy Scout in another life! You are prepared!


Actually, nearly 70 years ago I Was a Boy Scout for a while. 

I'm doing well for my age, but I'm also well aware of my much
lessened capabilities and the idea of spending the night in the mountains, hurt or sick, with no shelter, no heat, no water or food....in total darkness....and no protection doesn't appeal to me even a little bit. With 3 slits, the garbage bag will make an emergency poncho in addition to the space blanket. My entire kit will fit in a quart container and, as I said, weighs less than 5#. "If" I do get stuck out in the hills some day, I may not be comfortable nor happy, but even if it gets cold, I'll survive quite well.

I got myself curious, so just now went and weighed the emergency components of my pack and the whole thing came in at 3.8#. I didn't count the fanny pack, GPS, bear spray, or the water jugs (2 x 20 oz) since I carry those on all hikes anyway. With them, but not water, the whole thing is right at 7#. Even an ol' fart like me can handle that. Add 2# for the 9mm and it's still under 10# total.

From 1990 till 2010, I did a lot of boating all over the continent....much of it in remote areas. I "always" had a CB radio and a VHF radio, plus a cell phone and GPS. When running I wore an inflatable vest that I didn't even notice and I had the safety clip on a long cord so I could move around the boat, but if I fell out it would still pull the clip. That much is simple common sense.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm in North Broward most of the time and make the drive down to Flamingo once a week. I fly fish so I'm solo 99 percent of the time. I wear my lanyard because I have a tendency to fall overboard and if I'm trolling, I have the remote around my neck. No float plan, the wife has no idea where I'm going at 4am. No EPIRB just a floating handheld VHF and a cell phone that doesn't get great service. I feel like this ads more adventure to the trip. Plus, if I told her I was going to be 30 miles back into the glades, she wouldn't let me go.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

csnaspuck said:


> I like fishing alone more because buddies that I would take are not experienced fisherman so most of the time I am putting too much pressure on myself to put them on fish that I do not enjoy my tim out there. When I am alone I could care less if I don't catch anyone as long as it was relaxing day.


This...i always feel that pressure when taking guys out that don’t necessarily fish as hard as i do.

Man how come you guys fly fishing go it alone?! Ive been in too many positions where the guy on the pole pretty much makes the difference in spotting or landing fish...


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

jackson man said:


> It definitely is a challenge fly fishing solo. Nice thing is, if we blow the shot, there’s no one there to yell at us!


And you get 100% of the shots


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Yes it's long run when towing by yourself - but that's my daily routine when I am booked. My normal day has me towing my skiff about 93 miles one way (I'm actually equidistant from both Flamingo and Chokoloskee so it doesn't matter which part of the Park I'm headed to..). The early, early morning run is easy since no one's on the road with you. The afternoon run isn't - not ever...
> 
> All I need is cruise control (don't tow without it....) and a halfway decent radio station... but I've been doing this for many years so for me it's no hassle (until that afternoon run...).


Try listening to books on Audible. Try not to miss your exit.


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Definitely yes. I prefer it. I can go and do what I want. I generally tell my wife where I am headed. Most of the marsh I fish here in Texas is still in cell range and I always wear my PFD


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I started because of Covid and I think I will stay fishing that way. It is a lot more peaceful and there is no pressure. I also got rid of my big boat and bought a small one. Inshore is where it's at all by myself.


----------

